# my fishroom



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

my intentions are to build an indoor pond in the middle and have a couple stacked 55's connected... we`ll see


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

pretty pink wall.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey waht kinds of cichlids you got in there kinda hard to tell this far away? ...


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

2 oscars, jag, johanna pike, GT, red terror, 3 convicts, red devil, common plecco, lima shovelnose, striped raphael cat, african lungfish. heres the pics of those...


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ooooh Sweet a pleco, i love those =)


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

dear God, you have an elaborate setup there


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> dear God, you have an elaborate setup there


you're an engineer whats the problem? :laughlong:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:rockin: cool pics!


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

It looks like a gay dungeon with a pink wall full of fish tanks. You have alot of cool fish.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

i believe your red terror is actually a uropthalmus. nice fish and set-up though.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

nice red devil.. That an algae breakout?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Cool pics!


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

yeah i believe its a combination of my lighting fixture and the phosphates in the water, when i have some spare cash im getting a UV sterlizer


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

armac said:


> i believe your red terror is actually a uropthalmus. nice fish and set-up though.


it is... rather a mayan cichlid...


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Nice Lungfish, they always facinate me. hey can u tell me how big they grow?


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

the particular one i have reaches about 36" protopterus annectens(west african), while the other common lungfish in the market reach 4ft (lepidosiren paradoxa (south american)) and 6ft (protopterus dolloi)(also african)


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

thanks man. say how fast they grow


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

probably about 8-10" a year for this particular species


----------

